

Apple already spent $750 million on the iCloud building alone. - nh
http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/14/apple-already-spent-750-million-on-the-icloud-building-alone/

======
creeble
[http://www.cringely.com/2011/06/have-you-heard-the-one-
about...](http://www.cringely.com/2011/06/have-you-heard-the-one-about-apples-
data-center/)

